# Line array artesanal



## cristangel06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hola, amigos quiero hacer una consulta estoy armando un juego de line array artesanal de 2 paneles 4 a la derecha y 4 a la izquierda, la verdad los cajones quedaron super pro me dedique a todos los detalles pero hay un problema usando 2 cajones 1´por lado suena super bien los parlantes son de 330 watts c/u conectados en paralelo y el driver difusor de agudo es de 300 watts conectado independiente hasta ahi todo bien pero al momento de conectar los otros cajones la linea array empieza a perder fuerza por ejemplo al momento de conectar microfono de voz  se escucha super despacio pero los desconecto los otros array y dejo solo 2 1 por lado se escucha bien la vos del microfono ¿tendre que configurar la otra coneccion de los cajones en forma serie no en paralelo como los tenia? ojala me ayunden con ese problema gracias por leer este msj saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2012)

¿ Verificaste la fase de los parlantes y de las cajas ?


----------



## cristangel06 (Sep 4, 2012)

No solo me guie con configuracion de algunos modelos por internet.
¿como deberia verificar ambas?


----------



## aider melendez (Oct 17, 2012)

como estas conectando los parlantes a cada salida del amplificador


----------



## cristangel06 (Oct 18, 2012)

aider melendez dijo:


> como estas conectando los parlantes a cada salida del amplificador



Estoy conectado en paralelo en cada salida del power pero para seguir agregando cajones los otros cajones (line array tendria que cambiar la configuracion en serie)


----------



## jorgemx1000 (Mar 6, 2013)

que tal amigo, saludos de antemano, espero que mi humilde aportación sea de ayuda te voy a dar un ejemplo de como trabajo mi equipo, cuando es un area mediana coloco 4 line arrays por lado, los cuales constan de dos bocinas de 200 w rms cada una y un driver de 100 w. mi amplificador a 2 ohms me da 800 watts aproximadamente que se dividen entre las cuatro bocinas alimentando a cada una con 200 watts., ojo los 2 ohms es el resultado de la resistencia generada por los 4 altavoces a cada canal del poder conectadas en paralelo, lo que significa que estoy alimentando las bocinas lo suficiente como para que suenen a buen nivel. los agudos solo es cuestion de configurarlos de tal manera que le llegue a cada driver un 75% de los watts rms que soporta en este caso debo conectarlos de tal modo que le llegue a cada cual alrededor de 75 watts.
Cuando el espacio a cubrir es muy pequeño solo pongo un line array a cada lado, lo que significa que conecto una sola bocina a cada canal del amplificador y la resistencia total es de 8 ohms, mi amplificador a 8 ohms da unos 165 watts aproximadamente por lo cual el altavoz debe sonar bien. si tienes las conexiones de este modo, o de una forma parecida que sea congruente te debería sonar bien y entonces el problema no estaría en las bocinas ni en los amplificadores, ánimo compañero del ámbito, espero que esta pobre informacion te sirva de algo, y si tienes algotra duda con todo gusto puedo ayudarte a solucionarla, ojo puedo tener errores, no soy perfecto, asi que recibo críticas constructivas.


----------



## detrakx (Mar 7, 2013)

Cristangel seria bueno que subas un diagrama de la interconexion de las potencias y las cajas. Asi entendemos mejor como es la cuestion.

Para controlar la fase podes hacer lo siguiente. Consigues una bateria y/o pila la cuadradita de 9v. Con media carga es suficiente.

Conectas el terminal negativo del la bateria al cable negativo del bafle y luego haces lo mismo con el positivo ,pero apenas tocas el positivo un instante con el cable. Veras que el cono del bafle se mueve hacia adelante o hacia atras. Si va hacia adelante esta conectado normal. Si el cono va hacia atras entonces esta invertido en fase.

¡¡  Ojo esto es para parlante de cono. No se te ocurra con los drivers de agudos que los puedes romper.



jorgemx1000 dijo:


> los agudos solo  es cuestion de configurarlos de tal manera que le llegue a cada driver  un 75% de los watts rms que soporta en este caso debo conectarlos de tal  modo que le llegue a cada cual alrededor de 75 watts.



Jorge, lo de la potencia de los drivers es relativo.  Es importante la Fc, y el orden del filtro. Si lees en las especificaciones de los fabricantes es comun ver una Fc, orden y potencia. Despues ponen una Fc x2, orden y potencia x2.
De esta manera jugando con estas variables podras aplicar mas o menos potencia.

Saludos


----------

